# Working culture



## Peter2k16 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi there,

As a working expat in Thailand for over a year I'm facing the dreaded cultural clashes in the organisational work environment. The language barrier is a problem when trying to explain "western work work culture" to them. It works fine to do the phylosophical talk during coffee breaks and lunches, but it becomes problematic in real work situations. I could use some insight from an experienced person, preferably some one that has worked for many years in an organisation in Thailand were eastern and western culture has had to mix. I'm working with a lot of highly qualified people that are all proud to be so, so it is important to be careful how I bring things up and tread lightly. I wonder if any of you would have a recommendation of an article to show to a Thai colleague that explains the western view on strict time-keeping, planning, meeting deadlines, taking accountability and that I focus on the quality of the work which is always the nr1 priority. 

If I can show an article (in Thai or easy English, preferably from a good source, not from "myself" as the author) that explains about how we do things in the west, it will help them understand where I'm coming and what my intentions are with my decisions at work. I already have a pretty decent grasp of how things are working in my organisation in the Thai way. At least then we can get a conversation going and can meet eachother halfway without coming off like a foreigner who firmly believes his westerns ways are better and them thinking I'm just "so serious" (as often is their words). It can put things a bit better in perspective for them.

Recommendations of some article to show?


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

I sympathize with you.
The book titled CROSS-CULTURE ฝรั่งไม่เข้าใจ คนไทยไม่เก็ท (Foreigners don't understand, Thais don't get it) is written by the 'famous' half-thai, half-brit Christopher Wright (known to the thais as Chris Delivery because of his Friday t/v show). 

I found it a very insightful and interesting read, although I used it in reverse to understand the thais mindset and work ethic.

It's written in thai for thais so that they can wrap their minds around how westerners differ in work ethic from the thais.

You'd do well to pick up a copy. They'll come away knowing way more.

They sell it at Se-Ed books and other locations too. 

I believe they even sell it at Christopher Wrights English Language School in Central World Mall on Sukhumvit 

Good Luck


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I also sympathize with you, as tod-daniels does. I'll share my six year Thailand work experience.

I taught in a private school for three years. I've also been asked by numerous hotels, restaurants, real estate developers, and bars to teach, and, because of my long, successful business experience, provide advice and guidance in running a more successful and profitable business.
The results have been disappointing, at best.

If the owner was a westerner that was physically at the business daily, they usually paid attention. However, if it was a Thai owner or General Manager for an absentee owner, they listened. But, they did not take any suggestions to heart. They were always polite, but, did nothing.

My take on this? I don't believe the Thais have any interest in doing things as the West does them, regardless of how successful it has been. Just look around at all the Thai attempts to solve problems that were solve decades ago by western countries. The Thais refuse to follow successful western solutions to problems. They seem to always try something new and different, and ineffective.

I think it's because the Thais want to strictly maintain their traditions and don't want to be westernized.
While it's frustrating to see the simplest problems unresolved, I am a visitor in their country, so I must respect their approach.


----------



## tod-daniels (Dec 1, 2013)

Thai Bigfoot; I was mostly with you right until that last sentence!!

When will foreigners who live here STOP saying "we are guests here" or "we are visitors here"? 

Every year I go to my thai immigration office and I apply for permission to stay here.. Once it is granted, I have that stamp in my passport and as long as I follow the rules, I have the RIGHT to be here for a year. I'm most certainly not a guest or a visitor in this country.

I also have to disagree a little with the broad brushing that thais don't want to be westernized, or find different solutions to problems. Whether a thai is receptive to what you're saying hinges far more how the message is delivered to them.. They are extremely open to changes IF it's presented to them in the correct way. You can never tell a thai "this way is better", because they stopped listening as soon as you opened your mouth.

I still say read the book I recommended.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

They came to me for help and advice which they paid for. I never told them any particular way was better, just offered possibilities. They rarely did anything we talked about. Then, they would try something out of the blue which wasn't going to solve anything. 
Sorry, but, I'll stand by my statement: They stopped listening as soon as you opened your mouth because I am a westerner.


----------

